# My daughter's poem.



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

​​About a year ago we lost our beloved dog Enya to Anaplasmosis. We gained some good friends from this website and tremendous support. The loss of Enya affected my entire family deeply and in particular my daughter Morgan. Just a few days ago she was required to write a poem for class and this is what she wrote. I thought I would share it with my friends here.


Never Shall I Forget​​NEVER SHALL I FORGET the first day she came into my life. 
Never shall I forget the love I saw in her eyes. 
Never shall I forget the days I spent with her doing nothing but laying in the yard basking in the sun, lost in endless thought. 
Never shall I forget the long walks to the beach, my only true friend. She kept my secrets safe. 
Never shall I forget the day it turned upside down and I couldn’t stop it. I was powerless. 
Never shall I forget how she suffered. 
Never shall I forget watching her life slowly recede from her eyes, like the sea does when its low tide. 
Never shall I forget watching her take her last breath and then have her body go limp.
Never shall I forget that day, imprinted in my memory for the rest of my life. 
Never shall I forget how I lost my best friend.
Never shall I forget Enya, an angel in dog form. She was brought into my life when I needed her the most, but taken away when it became better.
Never shall I forget. 
Never.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Aw! Bless her heart. Writing is a wonderful, productive way to express grief. Enya must have been an amazing dog. Please give Morgan a big hug!

Jan


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I was wondering how you and your family have been :hugs:

Your daughter sounds like such a beautiful person!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's beautiful.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Im crying right now.... Such a sweet, sad and emotional poem. She writes beautifully. I would frame that and place in on the wall in honor of Enya and the joy she brought your family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwwww(


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's obvious that Enya was such a big part of your family. What a wonderful sad but sweet tribute


----------



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments. My daughter was happy that I shared her poem with you. It is truly amazing how these creatures can affect our very souls. Have a great memorial day weekend.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats lovely. I'm amazing how these dogs touch our hearts.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Wonderful poem, thanks for sharing


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Please let me to translate and put Your poem to my homepage to the bettyke.com
I'll write the source there


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm crying too how beautiful and eloquent!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How wonderful *wiping away tears*. Enya was a very special girl, she has touched so many people. Give your daughter a hug from Max, Callan and myself.


----------

